# Not as crippled as first feared



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ron Meadows said:


> many of you here that know me have heard that I've been out for most of the summer with what was thought to be a severe injury to my elbow. Turns out that the first doctor I went to apparently had a gross misunderstanding of 40 year old human elbow anatomy. I went to the Orthopedic Surgeon yesterday to see what he thought and to get a date set for surgery, or so I thought. Turns out that I just have a wicked case of tendinitis that has nearly healed by just taking a couple months off from shooting. He gave me a relatively new treatment and told me to rest for 3 more weeks and come back for one more shot (insurance doesn't cover it and it's kinda pricey  ) and I should be able to gradually start shooting again. I have to hang up my beloved Hoyt in trade for something with much less mass weight for a while but it's far better than the alternative and I won't have to miss archery deer season!!
> 
> Thanks for all the kind thoughts and PM's I've gotten inquiring about my condition...I appreciate it greatly.


Man I'm so happy for you! I'm nearly 59 and never been "cut" by a surgeon and feel bad for anyone who has to face that. Take it slow and easy and get ready for another sit down the next time we're shooting together. :shade:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Ron Meadows said:


> many of you here that know me have heard that I've been out for most of the summer with what was thought to be a severe injury to my elbow. Turns out that the first doctor I went to apparently had a gross misunderstanding of 40 year old human elbow anatomy. I went to the Orthopedic Surgeon yesterday to see what he thought and to get a date set for surgery, or so I thought. Turns out that I just have a wicked case of tendinitis that has nearly healed by just taking a couple months off from shooting. He gave me a relatively new treatment and told me to rest for 3 more weeks and come back for one more shot (insurance doesn't cover it and it's kinda pricey  ) and I should be able to gradually start shooting again. I have to hang up my beloved Hoyt in trade for something with much less mass weight for a while but it's far better than the alternative and I won't have to miss archery deer season!!
> 
> Thanks for all the kind thoughts and PM's I've gotten inquiring about my condition...I appreciate it greatly.


Good news indeed. Glad to hear things aren't as bad as you once thought.

Just remember, half the Drs out there finished in the bottom 50% of their class.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

I know.....thing is that the original doctor is also one of the team physicians for VT.....when he saw the results of my MRI he told me that I had major damage with at least 2 torn ligaments and that my elbow was structurally unstable....the Orthopedic guy was dumbfounded by his diagnosis.....said I have the elbow of a 40 year old that's played sports his entire life...there's going to be some damage, but nothing bad. What he really didn't understand was the structural instability that the first doc mentioned....this guy was physically off the ground hanging on my arms and he starts to laugh....."unstable...yeah right.."...then he laughed some more. To say that I'm thankful and very relieved is an understatement. 



Spoon13 said:


> Good news indeed. Glad to hear things aren't as bad as you once thought.
> 
> Just remember, half the Drs out there finished in the bottom 50% of their class.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Ron Meadows said:


> I know.....thing is that the original doctor is also one of the team physicians for VT.....when he saw the results of my MRI he told me that I had major damage with at least 2 torn ligaments and that my elbow was structurally unstable....the Orthopedic guy was dumbfounded by his diagnosis.....said I have the elbow of a 40 year old that's played sports his entire life...there's going to be some damage, but nothing bad. What he really didn't understand was the structural instability that the first doc mentioned....this guy was physically off the ground hanging on my arms and he starts to laugh....."unstable...yeah right.."...then he laughed some more. To say that I'm thankful and very relieved is an understatement.



Say no more.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ron Meadows said:


> I know.....thing is that the original doctor is also one of the team physicians for VT.....when he saw the results of my MRI he told me that I had major damage with at least 2 torn ligaments and that my elbow was *structurally unstable*....the Orthopedic guy was dumbfounded by his diagnosis.....said I have the elbow of a 40 year old that's played sports his entire life...there's going to be some damage, but nothing bad. What he really didn't understand was the structural instability that the first doc mentioned....this guy was physically off the ground hanging on my arms and he starts to laugh....."unstable...yeah right.."...then he laughed some more. To say that I'm thankful and very relieved is an understatement.


You sure it was your elbow he was looking at when he made that statement. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Good to hear it is less serious than originally expected...and that you'll be able to hit the deer stand...


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

the word was structurally Prag, not mentally 



pragmatic_lee said:


> You sure it was your elbow he was looking at when he made that statement. :wink:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Ron Meadows said:


> the word was structurally Prag, not mentally


I think he meant that...maybe not that body part though.....

take care of yourself, we need to shoot some again


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> I think he meant that...maybe not that body part though.....
> 
> take care of yourself, we need to shoot some again


It sure wasn't his feet - no doubt Ron is structurally sound with them size 16s :shade:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

you sure gonna look funny with one of 'em stickin' out of your behind if you don't settle down..... :smile:



pragmatic_lee said:


> It sure wasn't his feet - no doubt Ron is structurally sound with them size 16s :shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ron Meadows said:


> you sure gonna look funny with one of 'em stickin' out of your behind if you don't settle down..... :smile:


Hey man - just happy for you that you don't have to have surgery. :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

That's great news Ron. It's good to hear you'll have a bow in your hands again, sooner than expected.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Oh I know that buddy......just so happy I could spit that I get to hunt this fall!!!!




pragmatic_lee said:


> Hey man - just happy for you that you don't have to have surgery. :thumbs_up


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

*great news*

Does this mean we are going to see you down here in about a month?


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Possibly, but it will be in a heckling/supervisory position only. I won't be shooting full field rounds the rest of this year.....should be good to go by next May though. 



treaton said:


> Does this mean we are going to see you down here in about a month?


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*come on down to Treaton's*

Glad to hear you don't need surgery. However you should come on down to the Moo-tel anyway in Aug. for the State Championship or even before then 

Taking calcium and magnesium suppliments will also greatly help your tendinitis.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Great news Ron, There are a ton of poo poo docs out there. Just get some 40lb limbs and cam and a half's and your good to go.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*40 lb limbs*

You can shoot MY Prestige, when I'm not using it!! LOL!! Shoot what works. Who cares the poundage?!!


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

I've got a couple different options in the works. I've got an Elite XLR to pick up that I'm going to give a try and I've also got a buddy with an extra Pro Elite w/ 3500 limbs for me to try. I'm going to have to shoot somewhere in the 40 lb range for a while but that's fine too.......let me tell you I've just about gone crazy this summer not being able to shoot. I went from shooting every day for the past 3 years to nothing for the last 6-8 weeks...miserable I tell ya...just miserable!!! 



VA Vince said:


> Great news Ron, There are a ton of poo poo docs out there. Just get some 40lb limbs and cam and a half's and your good to go.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

that could work Cindy. I could figure out some kind of harness type deal to hook it around my elbow and the draw length should be just about right.  Wouldn't have to bend my arm then but I would probably have some string clearance issues.....



LoneEagle0607 said:


> You can shoot MY Prestige, when I'm not using it!! LOL!! Shoot what works. Who cares the poundage?!!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*withdrawals*

Sounds like serious withdrawals to me!! There's medications for that you know. It's called a bow at lower poundage


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

It's not a draw weight problem...it's in my bow arm....I only shoot 52-54 lbs (thought I was taking care of myself in that regard). My Vantage fully loaded weighs in at a touch over 9 lbs....that's the problem.....




LoneEagle0607 said:


> Sounds like serious withdrawals to me!! There's medications for that you know. It's called a bow at lower poundage


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Get your holding wt too low, even a lite bow may hurt. Just a thought.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Unfortunately, you are correct.....have to use 80% for a while. I'm ready to shoot even worse than I normally would, but at least I'll be out there shooting again!!!



TNMAN said:


> Get your holding wt too low, even a lite bow may hurt. Just a thought.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Great news Ron, I know what your going through, I had the same problem years ago and thought I was going to have to have surgery but all I needed was time for the swelling and imflamation to go away,hope to see you on the range sometime SOON.
Terry


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Believe me buddy I'm slipping back into this really easily...not getting to shoot for 2 months has been terrible...I can't imagine being out 6-12 months rehab time for surgery....



tabarch said:


> Great news Ron, I know what your going through, I had the same problem years ago and thought I was going to have to have surgery but all I needed was time for the swelling and imflamation to go away,hope to see you on the range sometime SOON.
> Terry


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Ron Meadows said:


> Believe me buddy I'm slipping back into this really easily...not getting to shoot for 2 months has been terrible...I can't imagine being out 6-12 months rehab time for surgery....


When i had the tendinitis it took about 5 months for it to go away and when it did clear up about 3 months later i got it in the other elbow. just stay on the meds as long as the Doc says or it can come back on you. I suppose you have been keeping the lake busy being as you can't shoot you can at least fish.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Not really. I haven't been doing much of anything with it....was afraid to put much load on it until I could get to the ortho......this platlette rich plasma treatment has set me back in regards to pain/stiffness but that's what it's supposed to do I guess.



tabarch said:


> When i had the tendinitis it took about 5 months for it to go away and when it did clear up about 3 months later i got it in the other elbow. just stay on the meds as long as the Doc says or it can come back on you. I suppose you have been keeping the lake busy being as you can't shoot you can at least fish.


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

I guess that's why they call it "practicing" medicine.


----------

